# High Definition For you...?



## missasoup (Jan 23, 2008)

So I am a devoted MAC employee and fan alike. I recently discovered something amazing though... 

HIGH DEFINITION makeup...something mac doesnt have. Life happens in high definition right?!

*CARGO,* which is sold at Sephora's across the country is launching BLU_RAY makeup line which is for high definition filming. The pressed powder comes in only one color that fits even dark complexions suprisingly because it has revolutionary technology called "photocromatic pigments" So basically it adjusts to different lighting and it's like you're being photoshopped where ever you go. I have been using it for the past couple of shoots I've been on and it's AMAZING...fuller coverage with a natural payoff...just from a POWDER! It's oil free too!

There is a whole kit coming out at the end of january which includes a FULL SIZE: pressed powder, lip plumper quad(similar to lip fusion), blush highlighter(looks like orgasm but with photocromatic pigments), mattifier/primer, and a mascara... $59

I'm completely blown away by this innovative launch and felt the need to share with all of you. Go to Sephora.com to check it out or your latest allure magazine which talks about it.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 23, 2008)

i saw that on the sephora website and i wanted it straight away! too bad they dont ship to the UK


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 23, 2008)

I saw this and am incredibly curious about it.


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 24, 2008)

That powder sounds amazing!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 25, 2008)

This sounds reeaalllyyy appealing!  I really want to try this out now!!


----------



## kokometro (Jan 25, 2008)

I love it. I'm sure more companies will jump on this. I saw that Luminess Air system which looks very cool. This means that for those of us who aren't on camera for a living can still look excellent for our digital pics. I would love that so much!  I read that using your 187 for foundation makes you look airbrushed, and while that might be true, the cosmetic formula working with the camera is an exciting idea.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ooh,thanks for sharing this - it looks like a fascinating set for a very reasonable price. I've been so intrigued with Cargo ever since I was introduced to their botanical lipsticks in the biodegradable tubes. When you're done with the lippie, bury the empty tube in your garden. It's made out of corn and contains wildflower seeds ready to sprout! 

Very innovative line. Uh, Cargo hasn't been bought out by EL yet have they?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 26, 2008)

I was at Ulta yday and I had seen that Smashbox has a HD foundation!! I tried it on one side of my face and it was just remarkable! It was so flawless, so perfect, I was taken back. Imagine what it would look like in pics!?!? Too bad it was near 50 bucks. Im gonna wait awhile before I  buy it. Maybe after fafi and heatherette are over. lol


----------



## Dani (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think I'd pay so much for just the powder, but that set's a great price.  I want to try it!


----------



## *KT* (Jan 26, 2008)

I put it in my fav list on Sephora before reading this... now it's on it's way to me.  I've just gotta check it out.  =)


----------



## missasoup (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_I don't think I'd pay so much for just the powder, but that set's a great price.  I want to try it!_

 

The powder by itself is $30. The whole kit is 59...great price. I'm still loving it...its been over a month now! I usually move on to the next best thing but I'm sold!


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 4, 2008)

I really want that set! Maybe you can post some pictures of it on for us?


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 5, 2008)

This stuff is actually so amazing! It is totally photo friendly, no bounceback from flash or anything. I have put it on many different faces and EVERYONE has loved it so far! I highly reccommend this kit! Go try it for yourself!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow I wish there was a CARGO counter near me to get the set. That sounds amazing.


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 5, 2008)

Is the mascara in the set any good? Just by looking at the comb I already know it won't work for me...


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 6, 2008)

I usually can't do the comb mascaras, but the blu ray one was different. Way easier to apply and didn't get goopy. It took me a few times to really get it right, but now I have been using it not only on myself, but on all my shoots! Try it out!


----------



## girloflowers (Feb 6, 2008)

i want >.<


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 6, 2008)

this looks very interesting!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 6, 2008)

The blush is the same colour as Pepto Bismal. The powder comes in one colour only so far, and the mattifier has a slight muddy tint to it. The lipgloss is ordinary. The mascara isn't any different than regular,nonlengthening mascara. I hope if Cargo decides on "hi-def" products they do so like Lancome and have a shade range.....one "size" does not fit all.


----------



## tina2579 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kuuip have you actually tried the products? 
The powder and blush have pigments that adjust to the lighting situation and the undertone of the skin to be the perfect color for each person. The blush is AMAZING! I have put it on sooo many people and every single person loved it on them. It is a soft pink that is like a flushed cheek and nothing like the hot pink of a pepto! 
I'm pretty sure that Cargo will have to come out with a darker set for deeper toned complextions at some point, but I think it is a great jumping off point! And it photographs perfectly and doesn't bounce back any flash or lighting at all! So I was just wondering if you had actually tried it on yourself or anyone else to see how the products worked or if you are just going off looking at the product?


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tina2579* 

 
_Kuuip have you actually tried the products? 
The powder and blush have pigments that adjust to the lighting situation and the undertone of the skin to be the perfect color for each person. The blush is AMAZING! I have put it on sooo many people and every single person loved it on them. It is a soft pink that is like a flushed cheek and nothing like the hot pink of a pepto! 
I'm pretty sure that Cargo will have to come out with a darker set for deeper toned complextions at some point, but I think it is a great jumping off point! And it photographs perfectly and doesn't bounce back any flash or lighting at all! So I was just wondering if you had actually tried it on yourself or anyone else to see how the products worked or if you are just going off looking at the product?_

 
Yes, I purchased the products. I would like to see lighter, more translucent powders. The powder was neutral but muddy looking on fair skin. The blush was horrible-straight out of Hello Kittyland. (My ten year old neice is playing dress up with it as we speak.The mattifier could come in a less muddy tint as well-like lavender or a pale gold rather than tan. Fortunatley it dries without too much of a stain. It is not as long wearing as Smashbox, Sephora, or MUFE or Laura Mercier mattifiers. There are enough Hi def mascaras on the market, I was hoping for something different (b day present to self) I hope they introduce products more diverse in the future. The lipgloss was quite thin....
It's a good introductory value, but it doesn't take into account that people range from practically colorless to ebony and "medium" is not the one color choice for all.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 7, 2008)

Cute packaging though.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 10, 2008)

To be fair, I purchased a kit for each of my nieces. It may only come in one colour, but it's not garish (even though the blush is pink pink, its too pale to be more than a highlighter on their Hawaiian Chinese complexions) and its a good deal, and the lipgloss is very weak in colour on its own so its very natural looking.  I would like to see if this becomes a non limited edition product (powder, blush, primer) a shade range for all complexions-then it would be a very, very nice product.


----------



## missasoup (Feb 11, 2008)

I would say that the color of the primer is ideal for all skin types especially for someone who is worried about their powder looking ashy or giving off a whitecast at all. The primer helps warm up the skin. It has not looked  "muddy" at all on anyone that I've put it on.


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 26, 2008)

So I finally got my kit. The Mattifier doesn't seem to do much for me, but I only used it once. The lipglosses are alright. The powder does make my skin flawless but it kind of looks cakey on me (I think I'm using too much powder products in general). The blush I love! Its a beautiful color and works well with my skintone.


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 26, 2008)

It sounds really awesome. I probably won't purchase it until I see it in person though. I love the idea of the powder!


----------

